# Sticky keyboard



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Why is that on some websites - using Safari - that when typing responses, messages etc. the keyboard seems to lag significantly between the tap and the letter appearing and also it seems to miss out letters I hit on the keyboard.

When sending emails it is great with no delays or errors whatsoever!

Darn annoying 'tis!


----------



## MitchandShawnna (Apr 23, 2013)

Honestly, the answer to this problem is not spectacular... ;-) The keyboard is lagging because Safari gives you the option to insert special characters while you are typing. You usually type past this option, but Safari lags while it is considering this. The solution is to use a different browser. I would recommend FireFox or Chrome.

(I've answered three questions and am not sure if I'm supposed to give information on how I know the answers, LoL. If I am, then it's because I have spent the past year working for Apple iOS Technical Support.)


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'll try that option much and all as I DETEST chrome!

Not for any other reason except I get soooooo tired of Google trying to ram it down my throat at every turn (like Google Chat) or every time I download something!

Ta


----------



## MitchandShawnna (Apr 23, 2013)

Go for Firefox then. They seem to have finally fix their memory leak problem so it's on par with Chrome for the most part. And I know for a fact that you can import your Safari bookmarks and all so you won't loose any of that.


----------



## Barpanda (Jan 3, 2013)

Firefox is great, it hardly crashes for me.


----------

